# Filter for 49 gallon bow front too big?



## omzig123 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello all,

New user here.

I have a 49g bow front tank and I put a Emperor 400 Marineland Bio Wheel sincce the 280 only is rated for 50g and i figured i'd want the better cleaning ability.

I got it all up and running and it seems like alot of water moving and I am wondering if it is too much.

I have 4 smaller angelfish in there and they can swim anywhere they want but they seem to prefer camping out at the bottom corner around some plants on the end opposite of the filter. They do sometimes cruise over through the current but seem lazy and go back to the bottom side are usually. Also they have been in there only 2 days so they might still be a bit freaked out.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Whats the GPH of the filter when its clean? 

Also, yea, the fish are probably freaked out and should settle in and be more active and get to know you. No tapping the glass!


----------



## omzig123 (Aug 15, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Whats the GPH of the filter when its clean?


It's rated at 400 gph


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

4x turnover is suitable generally speaking. 
You are running about 8x turnover rate, maybe too turbulent.


----------



## cschauerj (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm running 2 200gph on my 55gal. I didn't know there was a such thing as too much filtration... Is it just turbulance that you suggest might be too high. Mine doesn't seem excessive. Maybe it's the shape of the tank however.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Look at this way, if your turn over rate is 200 gph in a 20gal. tank and you put a 400 gph on the same tank you are moving alot more water at a faster rate. So the water has to be move faster, creating more current. You need to look at the fish your keeping some fiah some come from fast moving streams and other come from slow moving pond. You really can't filter water to much it the current your in your tank is what we are talking about.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

yea, like Richie said I was talking about too much current perhaps.. cheers


----------



## cschauerj (Aug 31, 2008)

I see. Thanks.


----------

